# TUG Password for Ratings



## dmahanay (Jul 13, 2005)

Help.  My old password does not work so I registered for the TUG BBS and got in.  Now I want to get into ratings and don't know what the password should be.  It doesn't take my BBS password.  Maybe it is the general TUG password and I guess I don't remember that.  I clicked on Forgot My Password but it's been a while and no email from TUG???


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 13, 2005)

[Obsolete reply to this old post removed]

Yes, Ratings and Reviews require the general TUG Member username and password.  Enter your TUG Member username or your email address here: https://tug2.com/PasswordRequest.aspx.  Unlike when the original post was entered, this system in now automated and sends the email out immediately; it no longer requires someone to manually look up your password and send it to you.


----------

